# Miranda Kerr & Orlando Bloom: Das Baby ist da!



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2011)

Miranda Kerr und Orlando Bloom freuen sich über ihr erstes gemeinsames Kind. Laut Medienberichten brachte das Model einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt.

Babyfreude bei Orlando Bloom (33) und Miranda Kerr(27): Das Paar freut sich über ihr erstes gemeinsame Kind. Laut Berichten der amerikanischen Website „X17online.com“ brachte das Model am Freitag in Los Angeles einen gesunden Jungen zur Welt.

Donnerstagabend sollen die ersten Wehen bei Miranda Kerr eingesetzt haben, wie die australischen Zeitung „The Daily Telegraph“ berichtet. Bei der Geburt stand nicht nur Orlando Bloom seiner Liebsten zur Seite. Auch die Eltern des australischen Models, Therese und John, waren aus Australien angereist, um bei dem freudigen Ereignis dabei zu sein.

Hollywood-Star Orlando Bloom und das australische Model Miranda Kerr sind seit 2007 offiziell ein Paar. Am 21. Juli 2010 schlossen die beiden den Bund fürs Leben und gaben einen Monat später die Schwangerschaft bekannt. Jetzt macht das Baby ihr Familienglück perfekt! (bunte.de  )


----------



## syd67 (9 Jan. 2011)

glueckwunsch fuer die beiden!
rufe sie spaeter an um zu gratulieren


----------

